# HOME DEPOT.... Grrr!!!



## Popeye (Dec 21, 2009)

Home Depot can kiss my butt. I accidentally grabbed two 500 foot rolls of 12ga wire last week and realized it this morning. I swung by there on the way to werk this evening and asked if I could exchange them for the 14 ga I really wanted even though I no longer had the receipt. The guy said I could but any difference in price would have to be put on a store card. No problem until he wanted to charge me a 24% fee for not having the receipt (I paid $108.00 for the 2 rolls and he was gonna give me $82.04 back). SCREW THAT, I'll use the 12 ga wire before I do that.


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2009)

Is that a restocking fee? BS!

I have a love hate relationship with HD.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2009)

That sucks! A lot of retailers are doing that card thing now, which ensures that the money you're getting back is spent at their company.


----------



## Brine (Dec 22, 2009)

Unless you paid cash.....take a copy of your bank statement. That should sub as a receipt.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2009)

I normally don't shop HD. It's either Menards (why? I don't know, their stuff is more crap than the rest) or Lowes.
I don't mind the store credit. Those don't expire like some gift cards but it does tie up come cash flow.
I used my debit card and while that will show the total spent, it won't itemize it so they wouldn't be able to tell what I bought or how much I paid for anything.
Depending on what the weather does, I may go back this morning and try to talk to the store manager about this.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Hopefully the store mgr will work with you. Only thing we have in town here is a Lowe's and a True Value. Would have to drive 45 miles to get to a HD, and they're so dang cluttered I never can find anything.


----------



## river_wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Im a fan of Lowes myself. They always have what I need and have never had a problem there. The last time I went to HD, not only did I have to hunt for what I needed but trying to get some decent help there was un-real. The people had some attitudes and just really didn't seem to care if they helped you or not. 

Now, after hearing how they did you, I wont go back again. Besides, the Lowes I use in next to Dicks sporting goods... Have to make the detour some times ya know!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never heard of them charging a restocking fee before. Thats not right.


----------



## river_wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Restocking fees are a scam I am sure as with anything there is a purpose for it, but I think a lot of companies such as this one, have taken it too the extreme. 

What they are doing here is a ripoff 24%! I could see a flat rate, but a percentage! If that's the case, then why would you go there for major purchases! What if you get the tool, part of component and it turns out to be a piece of junk! They going to charge you for re stocking a piece of crap that they are going to sell to the next guy! Give me a break. 

Just my .02


----------



## juggernoob (Dec 22, 2009)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've never heard of them charging a restocking fee before. Thats not right.



I've seen restocking fees on special orders, but not on regularly stocked items.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2009)

First off, I never said re-stocking fee. From what I can figure out is they look back 90 days and whatever the lowest price was in that time period is what they refund. I suppose they wouldn't know if you bought a bunch of stuff on sale and returned it for full price afterwards.

But that is all moot now. I found the receipt. Sorry about the egg slime and the used cat litter that is stuck to it... :roll: :roll: :roll: :twisted: 

Once I use up the store credit, I'll be shopping Menards and Lowes exclusively


----------



## KMixson (Dec 22, 2009)

I quit shopping Home Depot after learning they fired an employee for chasing down a shoplifter here in North Charleston a couple of years back. Their policy is to let them go, same goes for a lot of banks and other institutions. To me that is wrong.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 22, 2009)

Actually I concur with the "let them go" policy. Otherwise employees may feel obligated to intervene and get hurt or worse in the process. I do not however feel anyone that does intervene should be reprimanded for their actions. That is above and beyond as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 23, 2009)

Try a local hardware store next time! My family owns a small hardware business in NJ and we would have switched out that wire no problem. Oh course we would have remembered you, probably know your name and oh yeah, we charge less then Home Cheapo for almost everything.


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Dec 23, 2009)

Yea i have never been a fan of Home Depto. They will screw you everything.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 23, 2009)

Andy, sorry to hear about your issues with HD. I have one a mile away, a Lowes 1/2 mile away and a Menards 1 1/2 miles away (Gander mountain and Dick's are in-between all of them ... I prefer Menards for pretty much everything. Never had a problem returning anything at Menards - even some single lumber pieces left over from a project.... Since you found the receipt, can you go back and get the correct refund price??? Good luck......


----------



## Popeye (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, with the receipt I was able to get the entire refund and bought the new stuff without having a store credit issued.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 23, 2009)

The "store credit" with no receipt also helps curb shoplifting - we had a lot of people returning stolen items without a receipt. Heck, sometimes they would get out of the store and turn right around and go into the same store to return the item they just stole all in one trip. Home depot was a favorite target. Most stores only give a store credit now if you don't have a receipt. ---- but that 24% is a real bummer....


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Try a local hardware store next time! My family owns a small hardware business in NJ and we would have switched out that wire no problem. Oh course we would have remembered you, probably know your name and oh yeah, we charge less then Home Cheapo for almost everything.



Wish we had a local hardware store... all gone near me I am afraid. Only good thing is between the lowe's and home cheapo there is a BPS which I must stop at every time I need to go to the hardware store... LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2009)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Try a local hardware store next time! My family owns a small hardware business in NJ and we would have switched out that wire no problem. Oh course we would have remembered you, probably know your name and oh yeah, we charge less then Home Cheapo for almost everything.
> ...




Really - Google shows at least a dozen in or near your town - these are just the True Values - there are others

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...roup&ct=more-results&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQtQMwAA


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 24, 2009)

arnt they owned by wal mart there tied togather some how


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Try a local hardware store next time! My family owns a small hardware business in NJ and we would have switched out that wire no problem. Oh course we would have remembered you, probably know your name and oh yeah, we charge less then Home Cheapo for almost everything.



X2 - my eyes were opened when the locally owned, hole-in-the-wall Ace Hardware store had more of a selection than Menards & Home Depot COMBINED for garage handles - go figure. Now I always give them first shot at a product. If they have it in stock, it is bought. By now, the prices about equal the big box stores. Some items are cheaper, some are more expensive. But my local store knows me now. I can get personalized help and have been offered good discounts on stock that hasn't moved in a while. Their service really sets them apart - and they are WILLING to order anything I need.

And no lines!

 (did I mention they hire the cutest/nicest cashiers in town?)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> arnt they owned by wal mart there tied togather some how




True Value stores are individually owed - you license the right to use the True Value name and purchase products through a collective - This is not a franchise - just a co-op type arraignment 


We used to be a True Value but a few years ago we left the co-op since we found a better supply company


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 24, 2009)

sory didnt mean true value i was thinking home depot and wal mart


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 24, 2009)

hardwatergrampa said:


> sory didnt mean true value i was thinking home depot and wal mart




ohhhh


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 25, 2009)

X2 on the Ace and local hardware stores. I don't mind Lowes (over Home Depot), but no one helps you or has any knowledge on anything in the store.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2009)

When I don't see an item on the shelf, I start looking at the stock #'s (normally written in large numbers) on the boxes in the top-stock, waaay up on the top shelves. I've had sales people get one of those rolling ladders quite a few times to retrieve something they say they're out of, and they're never happy about it.


----------



## fishin-fool (Dec 26, 2009)

bought big ice box from HD .deliver guys hit my house with bobtail truck HD has not done crap yet 4 mos ago [-X


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 27, 2009)

I like to shop the locally owned stores whenever possible. My only problem with that is that it is hardly ever possible.

I work in another town (actually another state) and am gone from 7 am to 6 pm every day through the week. The metropolis that I live in rolls up the carpet at 5 pm as far as anything locally owned is concerned. On Saturdays, they are either not open or are only open from 9 to 12. If I can't get it from Lowes or Wal Mart, I'm out of luck unless I take the time off to go get it or it can wait until Saturday morning.

It makes it a real pia to come home to a situation like a water leak, not be able to get the parts to fix it and have to take a half day off from work for a 30 minute job. (not to mention having two women in the house that sort of like to have running water while at home)

My local mom and pop stores would probably do a better business if they would shift their hours to stay open a couple of hours later but they seem to be satisfied with the status quo. The town that I live in has a large commuter population. I guess it helps out the local repair man business since it is almost impossible for that population to fix anything themselves in a timely manner.


----------

